# Throttle control lever springs too strong?



## AndrewD (Dec 11, 2016)

Hello everyone, I'm now 2 months into using our new Pro 28, and in general I'm pleased with it. Wondering if we could have stretched to the 32, so that the wheels didn't incur into unblown snow, and I'm still hoping to change to tracks, but I can't believe that the traction control lever return springs need to be so strong. Now I've always considered that I have a fairly strong grip, but the throttle is proving a real struggle to keep down. Maybe it's the fact that I have had to use it for 5 hours a day (220m dirt road down a steep slope with over 5ft drifts in places), but I've noticed my guitar playing is getting better as my left hand gets stronger! Joking aside, my wife refuses to use it after a mere 3 minutes attempt as it is so difficult. Nothing obvious in the manual. Any ideas??


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

AndrewD said:


> I can't believe that the control lever return springs need to be so strong. but the throttle is proving a real struggle to keep down. Maybe it's the fact that I have had to use it for 5 hours a day



Im a bit unclear as you mention throttle control, but since you also mention left hand getting stronger, I assume you mean the traction control lever. 

I don't own an ariens, but after looking at a manual for a bit, you might want to check to see if there is an adjustment in the cable or rod, with a spring in it, similar to the auger control. Might be that yours is set too tight from the factory and you are stretching that spring way past where it would normally need to be to get traction to engage.

I'm sure others will chime in who are experienced with Ariens, but its a place to start looking.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

I had a similar issue with a old Toro 521 I got for my rather small girlfriend (5' tall and petite) she also thought it was tough holding it down so I did as Skutflut suggested, loosened the cable and made sure it was still engaging and it was much easier to hold down and she was much happier especailly when she got 12+ inches of snow a week or so ago.


----------



## AndrewD (Dec 11, 2016)

Yes, I do mean the traction lever, sorry.
I had a look at potential adjustments, but there are two springs attached to the underside of the lever, one associated with the cable, the other, smaller on its own. I detached the smaller one and it didn't seem to make any difference. In fact I'm not too clear what it is there for. I'll have a deeper delve into the larger spring and cable assembly...


----------



## matto (Nov 5, 2016)

I have only used my pro track 28 twice now but my left hand was tired too. I was crossing over and holding it with my right hand just to give the left one a quick break. I'll check out loosening the cable too. 

And if you switch to tracks I would be interested in buying all the parts you remove. I'd like the option to switch mine to wheels.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

matto said:


> I have only used my pro track 28 twice now but my left hand was tired too. I was crossing over and holding it with my right hand just to give the left one a quick break. I'll check out loosening the cable too.
> 
> And if you switch to tracks I would be interested in buying all the parts you remove. I'd like the option to switch mine to wheels.


Hmm, seems you guys should talk about a straight trade of machines or parts...


----------



## matto (Nov 5, 2016)

skutflut said:


> Hmm, seems you guys should talk about a straight trade of machines or parts...


Nah, I want to keep the tracks to have both options. And it's it too expensive to buy the parts to go to wheels.


----------



## matto (Nov 5, 2016)

AndrewD said:


> Yes, I do mean the traction lever, sorry.
> I had a look at potential adjustments, but there are two springs attached to the underside of the lever, one associated with the cable, the other, smaller on its own. I detached the smaller one and it didn't seem to make any difference. In fact I'm not too clear what it is there for. I'll have a deeper delve into the larger spring and cable assembly...


I also attached the smaller one near the lever). It was subtle but I do think it made a difference. It was being stretched before and now it's not. 

I might also experiment with loosening the bottom one but I'm not sure it's necessary now.


----------



## AndrewD (Dec 11, 2016)

Thanks for the replies - events have overtaken me here, with the Jeep having starting problems (it's been -17C overnight for about three nights). But no new snow, so I can concentrate on one problem at a time! I'll be in touch, Matto, if I ever succeed in getting the tracks - nobody seems to want to ship to Slovakia! Looking at other shipping options now.
I agree on that small spring - it must be adding to the load as it gets stretched, but I'm at a loss why it is needed. But the difference is barely noticeable on my machine.
BTW I invested in a pair of anti-vibration gloves - definitely helped, as I was getting worried at the pins and needles in my hands. But the gloves and less need for machine work has helped.


----------



## AndrewD (Dec 11, 2016)

Hello everyone, quick update - three weeks of sunny weather (and -8 C) meant I could sort out the garage and actually get the machine inside. That meant I could work on it and I got it set up properly. The snow chute now moves properly, but the big thing is the traction lever. I basically totally ignored the manual setup, as that asks or all the slack to be removed, which means the large spring is under tension immediately you move the lever. I loosened it to the point that the spring works to turn the traction off when needed, but that's all. Much, much better, as evidenced when I used it for two hours after a small fall of snow last week. SO much easier! However, I had also removed the small spring (see posts above) and, in testing, there didn't seem to be any need for it. BUT in actual use, if the machine is under traction, but the augur not working, the machine stops immediately on removing the left hand; when the machine is working on snow removal (ie augur and traction) there is a change. The stop is now not quite immediate, there is a very slight lag in response. It seems that the addition of the augur control linkage has affected the response. I am going to replace the small spring and see if that returns it to normal. Maybe that's why the spring is there in the first place!


----------

